# Forum Width



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 14, 2006)

The threads seem to be just over 1024 pixels wide for some reason.  In pretty much all the forums...  I need to scroll over just a little bit to see the ends of lines.  My monitor is at 1024 x 768.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah, it's the DRAGONS WORLDS AFIRE advertisement at the top of the screen. It's a bit too big.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jun 14, 2006)

Planesailing responded in the following thread.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=165458


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks, Ao.


----------



## Whimsical (Jul 3, 2006)

That link didn't work for me. What do I need to do to have the messageboard width fit my web window?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd rather it went back to the normal size. 

Note: if your ad is annoying people, then they're not likely to click on it.


----------

